# Vaccines while on antibiotics



## leshiahatch (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello my puppy is on antibiotics because when she was at the vet Tuesday January 15th the vet said she had a fever and could be possibly coming down with something because the precious Thursday we got her from the pound. So I give the antibiotics and as its getting further in the treatment I notice that I will not have enough for the 7 days dose so I call the vet and they say oops we should have given you two bottles instead of one. I said fine Ill be out to get it. But then I was aggregated because the vet is 45 minutes away and I called them back to see if they could call it in to somewhere closer. They called back and said no but they could mail it. I said fine. Well it didn't get here till Wednesday so she went 2.5 days without it. Now she's still on it like one or two more doses but I'm taking her to get her second set of vaccines tomorrow at a traveling clinic. Will they be able to give her the vaccines? 

I will of course tell them she's still on antibiotics but I was just wondering what to expect.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

they will probably want to vaccinate. Never, ever would I vaccinate if my pup was immune stressed. I'd rather go without than subject/risk the invasion.
Dr-Dodds-ChangingVaccProtocol
You need to be your pups advocate, and research what is best. Don't let your vet do what they do because they do things according to their schedule. Your pups health may be at risk.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Welll...think of it this way....If a human baby was sick, the human doctor would never give a vaccination. So, I would refuse the vac until your puppy was healthy.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

They may do it at the clinic, but I would not do that to my pup.


----------



## leshiahatch (Jan 7, 2013)

Well how long should she be off her antibiotics before getting vaccinated? She should have been done taking them on Tuesday but because if the mixup she will take her last dose tomorrow. She has never showed any signs of sickness other then the fever when she went almost two weeks ago. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

